# No internet, secured



## Kantokrew (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi, I have been trying for hours to fix my laptop so that it can connect to the internet. I've tried updating drivers and a variety of command configs. Nothing has worked, so I need help. I am currently running Windows 10 on a Asus Zenbook UX31A. I ran network connection diagnostics and I get errors that say "Problem with wireless adapter or access point" and "WiFi doesn't have a valid IP configuration"

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

How are you connecting to the Internet..? Are you at home and connecting via a Router or are you using a public WiFi..?

If you are at home and are connecting through a Router can you try connecting using Ethernet or try connecting another computer or device using WiFi.

T.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have been trying for hours to fix my laptop so that it can connect to the internet.
> I am currently running Windows 10 on a Asus Zenbook UX31A.


The *ASUS Zenbook UX31A* originally came with and has full driver support only for Windows 7.
It has an Intel Wi-Fi wireless device(unknown model).

How long has Windows 10 been running in yours?
Has it ever had a working internet connection in Windows 10?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kantokrew (Aug 2, 2017)

I have been running Windows 10 for quite some time and ssimt really have this problem until today. The problem started yesterday when I tried to connect at a Starbucks and it continued when I got home and tried to connect to my home router.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is that notebook running Windows 10 32-bit or 64-bit?
What "Version" number and "Build" number is it running?
Type *winver* in the search box, then press the Enter key.
The small window that appears will have that information.

Go into the Device Manager, then expand the *Network Adapters* heading.
Is that notebook's wireless device listed there?
If it is, what is its exact name?
Select the "General" tab.
Does it show that wireless device as working properly?
Select the "Driver" tab.
What's the exact driver version?

Is that notebook detecting and displaying the list of wireless accounts in your area?
If it is, is your wireless account listed?

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kantokrew (Aug 2, 2017)

Winver displays Version 1607 (OS build 14393.1480)

Network adapter: Intel (R) Centrino (R) Advanced-N 6235
Device is working properly
Driver version: 15.16.0.2

The notebook is displaying wireless accounts in area. My wireless account is listed


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Referring back to my Post #2...... have you tried what I suggested..?

T.


----------



## Kantokrew (Aug 2, 2017)

Sorry Tabvla, I meant to say other devices can connect to network such as my phone and tablet


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

OK, understood.... but can you connect the Asus Laptop to the Internet via the Router using Ethernet..?

T.


----------



## Kantokrew (Aug 2, 2017)

I have not tried Ethernet as I don't have an Ethernet cord


----------



## Kantokrew (Aug 2, 2017)

Ok I went and purchased an Ethernet cord and I get the error: "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP configuration"


----------



## ttifrum (Jun 16, 2005)

One thought, have you tried a simple restart rather than shutdown, have seen this before and restarting seems to reset the network protocols.


----------



## Kantokrew (Aug 2, 2017)

ttifrum said:


> One thought, have you tried a simple restart rather than shutdown, have seen this before and restarting seems to reset the network protocols.


Ive restarted several times based on trying to use command prompts.

This is what came up when I tried to ipconfig/release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 11 while it has its media disconnected.

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:645:c100:16aa::e38f

IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:645:c100:16aa:f864:c77e:ca01:d024

Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2601:645:c100:16aa:7924:3802:7592:271c

Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f864:c77e:ca01:d024%15

Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.208.36

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::250:f1ff:fe80:0%15

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9B80A3E3-3E69-45A8-B288-D038F53F8FA1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Winver displays Version 1607 (OS build 14393.1480)
> 
> Network adapter: Intel (R) Centrino (R) Advanced-N 6235
> Device is working properly
> Driver version: 15.16.0.2


You didn't say if that ASUS Zenbook UX31A notebook is running Windows 10 "Anniversary Update" Version 1607 Build 14393 *32-bit* or *64-bit*.
However, the driver (15.16.0.2) for its Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 device that's currently being used is outdated.
A more current Windows 10 32-bit/64-bit driver (19.70.0) is located HERE.
The top blue download button is for the 64-bit version and the bottom blue download button is for the 32-bit version.
Updating the driver may help.


> The notebook is displaying wireless accounts in area. My wireless account is listed


When you select your wireless account in the list and then log in with your security key, you're not able to connect and get an active wireless connection?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Kantokrew said:


> Ok I went and purchased an Ethernet cord and I get the error: "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP configuration"


That is quite a common problem. Below is a link to a tutorial on how to fix this problem. The tutorial is for W8.1 but it is a similar process in W10.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/faq/i...valid-configuration-notification-windows.html

And..... the advice from Frank is very important. And outdated Driver is a very common reason for this issue.

T.


----------

